# Archie Goodwin



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Just finished watching my third full Suns game this season, and I must say this kid is a wildcard right now. He's doing everything he can to play like Bledsoe did with the Clippers last year. He's hounding ball-handlers and jumping passing lanes on almost every possession. He's the main reason the Morris Twins are racking up steals at career high levels. He actually has blocked a few shots as well.

On offense, though, the game's moving too fast for him still. It will be interesting to see his career develop once he learns to take his time and use a little change-of-pace in his game. He's certainly not scared of the moment from what I've seen so far. He's fearless when guarding more established players.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm looking forward to his minutes increasing as the year progresses. I think he definitely has a good shot at sticking in the league.


----------

